# Quebec Permanent Residency



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear Sir,

I am enquiring for my brother in law who is working as a Nurse in India. He got more than 7 years experience in this field. One of the agent told him that there is no IELTS, no French knowledge required to apply for Quebec Permanent Residency. 

Just we want to know that the agent is fooling him or not. Also the agent asking to deposit the security deposit $1000.

I am requesting you to please send me a reply. If he need IELTS General can you please let know how much score he has to score?

Your early response would be highly appreciated.

REgards

Philip Francis


----------



## morriss930 (Feb 27, 2012)

Would it be easy to relocate from BC to Quebec for immigrants?


----------



## anishkumar82 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Enquiry*

Dear Philip,

Same offer has also received for my wife who is working as nurse in india.

I would like to know the status of your brother in law, whether he had gone for the processing PR , Quebec

I want to know more information on this matter

Please reply to this post, so that i can come to you further information

Regards
Anish


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

There are two hospital systems within quebec:

The French hospitals (all communication is in french), staff/patients may not have any ability to communicate in English.

and the English hospitals (which should more accurately be called the bilingual hospitals)


Medical staff: To work in the English Hospitals Doctors and Nurses have to pass exams proving proficiency in French. This is not easy exam, I have heard stories of many nurses requiring multiple attempts to pass it.

You may find more information here http://www.oiiq.org/. However, be warned that very little of the content is in English


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am astonished.

Just go the Quebec immigration website and read the immigration process there. You two have not read anything as far as I can tell.

The Canadian immigration system has many facets. You have the federal level, provincial level and others.

If you want to know more about Quebec immigration policies visit the website.

And it is obvious that 1000$ charge is a hoax. I cannot believe you are asking this. The immigration process in Canada is designed to allow common people to apply so that you don't need to pay anyone to fill out the application. It is really simple.

Canada immigration does not recommend any consultant, it is up to you. The process is designed so that you can do it on your own. If you don't feel comfortable hire someone and run the due diligence yourself.

I just wonder.. you folks find this expat forum site, but cannot find the immigration process.? Use google.ca and punch in Quebec immigration see what you get.


----------

